# Carve your own Pumpkin



## wasabi (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.toilette-humor.com/flash/carve_pumpkin.swf


----------



## funny (Oct 28, 2005)

That is a good one


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 28, 2005)

Ohhh that's just oodles of fun! Thanks wasabi! If I wasn't so busy today I could spends ages on that site  All the fun and none of the mess of a real pumpkin!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Too cool. I thought it would be like another one that had a bad face come at you and screamed. This is fun!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2005)

That was cute.  Thanks!


 Barbara


----------

